# Looking for members for a zombie apocalypse RP (Full)



## Yakamaru (Jun 23, 2017)

Group is full. But, if the others are fine with it, we can try to squeeze in one more, perhaps?

Setting: Small city. It's a couple of months into a zombie apocalypse. Resources are becoming scarce, and survival is becoming vital.
Length: Still to be discussed.
Type: More realistic. No inventory per se, but can use a backpack/rucksack, if you already have one. Individual background apply: Experiences, education, job(s) had, etc.

Shit that's talked about:
- Zombie intelligence: Dumb, but runs at normal speeds. Typical zombie that's sensitive to sounds. Luring them away from important areas, perhaps?
- Possible nearby buildings: Clinics, police station, grocery store, mall, workshops, hardware stores, etc
- Cooperation has its merits, may even be vital for surviving.
- Draw a map of the area?
- Third-person style? Still to be decided. Some prefer first-person though, such as myself. Mix of 1st, 2nd and 3rd?

Max people would be 6.

List of people confirmed interested:
1. Sergei
2. Me
3. Beatle9
4. Tecwyn
5. Aurorans Solis
6. Saylor

Well, I'm fucking doing it. using Drake for an RP. To whomever I might've said I wouldn't use Drake for an RP: Feel free to to slap me.

Art by Vatinyan.


Spoiler











Name: Drake Aris Wattson
Gender: Male
Age: 28, Birthday 28th of April
Orientation: Straight
Occupation: Ex-military(Subsection 51). Works at an electronics store
Disposition: Loyal and friendly
Abilities: Resistance to the zombie virus due to experimental drugs that have permanently changed some gene sequences

Likes tea, tuning his mechanical limb, video games and annoying his asshole neighbor across the hall in the apartment complex he lives in by secretly fucking with his TV channels
Dislikes people who spend forever getting to the point, pointless conflicts and canned food

Items currently in my possession:
1x Beretta. 2x spare clips
1x ARX 160. 1x spare clip
1x military knife
Backpack able to hold about 20kg of stuff
3x 1.5L Water bottles


Short backstory: Entered military service at the age of 18. Got recruited early on due to his potential by Subsection 51, a top secret military testing and experimental facility deep inside the mountains. Lost his half arm to a failed experiment, and had it replaced with experimental limb technology. He stopped working there at the age of 25, and ended up in an electronics store through a friend, and been working there since.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 23, 2017)

I mentioned in another post I've never RPed, but this sounds fun. I'd be interested.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 23, 2017)

This seems rather interesting. I might be interested, if you'd be able to stand a complete newbie.

so, WIP but..

Name: Tecwyn
Age: 27
Occupation: Coder
Orientation: north/northwest
Disposition: nervous, loyal to those he trusts, impatient

Likes: jokes in all shapes and sizes, talking about pop culture, food, analyzing situations.
Dislikes: People who take too long for simple tasks, stress, chaotic situations.

Resources:
1 Baseball bat /w nails
3 half liter bottles of water
2 empty glass bottles
3 packs of matches
1 roll of toilet paper
1 swiss army knife
1 can of sweetcorn

Short backstory: Never really one for being outside too long, so most time was spent indoors playing games and watching movies. When the outbreak happened, he was physically underprepared, but smart enough to outwit the infected. Preferring to live over heroics, flight is always the first option he’d choose in any situation unless the benefits vastly outweigh the possible dangers. Luckily, all those games helped him pay good attention to his surroundings so he was able to keep himself alive with scavenging.


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Jun 23, 2017)

° ͜ʟ°


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 23, 2017)

Ye

Figure it'd be a good thing to post it:

Art by Kynren


Spoiler










Name: Jeremy St-Pierre
Age: 29
Occupation: History teacher
Disposition: Cynical and cautious
Gear:
5 cans of beans
4 bottles of water
Crowbar
1 half-full jerry can
1x Dirty business formal wear

Known for being a filler teacher that can never obtain tenure, this eagle enjoys talking about history and generally spreading his knowledge in an easy to understand format. Due to his area of expertise he has next to no experience in most applicable skills that one would expect for an action hero to have in some dangerous form of scenario, opting instead to live his life in luxury while focusing solely on his career and by proxy, his students. Rather than being the one to use brute force and getting his hands dirty, he finds himself to be much better off directing others to performs the tasks necessary to reach a goal that is necessary to advance.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 23, 2017)

Zombie Apocalypse Character Summary:

◉Full Name: Dylan Luna

◉Gender: _Male_

▹Orientation: Asexual

◉Age: 23
▹Birthday: October 22

◉Personality: He has a bad habit of suppressing his anger until one small thing pushes him over the edge, that one usually being him being really fucking hungry. 

◉Physical Description: 





◉Resources:
▹Consumables: Three Smirnoff Green Apple bottles he's saving for when he's desperate for a drink.
▹Medical Aid: Has medical knowledge.
▹Weapons: Revolver and machete.
▹Other: Electric guitar (as a last resort).

◉Relationships: 
▹Family: Jeremy (Dad) and Linda (Mom)
▹Friends: N/A
▹Significant other: GF named Casey (otter)

◉Previous occupation: Bartender

Optional fields you can add to your character sheet if you so wish(please place them anywhere you want between Physical Description and Other categories):
◉Pets: N/A
◉History: Knows everyone.
◉Likes & Dislikes: Likes writing, video games, eating, horror movies, Sour Patch Kids. Dislikes bullies, high-pitch noises, over 90 degree weather, starving.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 23, 2017)

Ack, dammit, full... guess I'll sit outta this one


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 23, 2017)

*perks ears in interest*


----------



## Saylor (Jun 23, 2017)

Name: Saylor
Age: 23
Occupation: Car mechanic
Orientation: straight
Disposition: great survival skills, outdoor enthusiast, hunter and gun collector, and extensive knowledge on vehiclular mechanics.
Abilities: Can get any vehicle, stealth, can make explosives, and can survive for weeks off nothing but a hunting knife.

Likes: loud rock music, loud cars, guns, twinkies, and explosives.
Dislikes: People who get in the way of meaningful progress, zombies, annoying pop music, people who make bad puns, and being asked too many unnecessary questions.

Resources:
1 Browning Automatic Rifle inherited from grandfather
1 Remington 870 tactical
1 trusty 12 inch hunting knife
1 machete
8 20 round mags of 30-06 for the BAR
A vest covered with 12 gauge shotgun shells 

Short backstory: Was considered a nut for stockpiling so many weapons and resources. Was always afraid of an outbreak of a virus. So, he purchased as many guns as he could and built an underground shelter near the city in case of an outbreak. Was able to ride out the first few months of the virus living off of what food was stockpiled in the shelter. However, as time went on, personal resources of food began to grow thinner. Already used up most of his weapons cache. Luckily, his survival skills can keep him going on just bare minimum. And as a very skilled hunter, he can go completely undetected in the most risky situations.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 24, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> *perks ears in interest*





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Ack, dammit, full... guess I'll sit outta this one


Sorry, we're full, unfortunately.

But who knows. We might end up having a new RP at some point. Just talking about the details are damn fun.

Below this point I'd prefer we start the RP, with whomever is going to start. If you have to, edit your previous post with character details.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ramjet (Jun 24, 2017)

Damn missed out..


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Jun 25, 2017)

I don't follow your rules, Yaka :v

Name: Lysander Iuba
Gender: Male
Age: 22, birthday on Spooktober 7th.
Orientation: aro+♠
Occupation: Engineering student at university
Disposition: quiet and non-confrontational, but can be convinced to be a bit more outgoing. Candid unless otherwise necessary.
Abilities: Good spotter, basic skills for fixing things and electronics, had a chemical engineer for a roommate so he picked up a couple "things," can speak a dead language.

Likes the company of people despite not talking to them frequently, taking things apart to see how they work regardless of whether the things he's taking apart are useful and/or need to be used, ˙ ͜ʟ˙, and technical jargon.
Dislikes crossbows (reeeee), bad memes, having to come up with dislikes lists.

Items currently in my possession:
1x compound bow, 15 arrows with assorted tips (target and broadhead)
1x recurve bow, 50 lb. draw weight
1x bag of arrow tip replacements
School backpack
2x 2L water bottles


Short backstory: Attended university as an engineering student for mechanical and electrical engineering and was planning to go for an advanced degree when the world went to shit. As he told one of his friends in regards to this situation: "God damn it."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2017)

Is this rp ded now ?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Jun 27, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Is this rp ded now ?


no, it's clearly UN-dead :3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 27, 2017)

shapeless0ne said:


> no, it's clearly UN-dead :3


You make hate and love you at a same time


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 28, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Is this rp ded now ?


Nope. A LOT is going on behind the scenes where people don't see it. It's possible we will be doing it over Discord. The RP itself however is on a bit of a hold, due to people being busy, not feeling well, etc, and we've been unable to talk about certain details about the RP itself.

It will start at some point, though we still need to figure out a couple more details first.



shapeless0ne said:


> no, it's clearly UN-dead :3


Harr harr harr harr!


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a male canine with zombie abilities named Zeke. He can look like a scared teen pup and a nasty monster. He could fight for either side.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 28, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's possible we will be doing it over Discord.


Dang it, I wanna watch the RP at least



Yakamaru said:


> It will start at some point [...]


*looks at the clock and makes this expression*


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 20, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Zeke and Zero by GrimmHund

I wasn't kidding. Backstory and everything that I'm quite proud of. Hope this actually does kick off.

Think if an RP isn't quite what we want, can we Collab on a massive novel~?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Dang it, I wanna watch the RP at least
> 
> 
> *looks at the clock and makes this expression*


We are getting held up by people's personal issues.

Though if you are interested, Sergei and I are talking about a Medieval one in a different thread.

forums.furaffinity.net: Something Medieval and Longterm


Grimm Hund said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Zeke and Zero by GrimmHund
> 
> I wasn't kidding. Backstory and everything that I'm quite proud of. Hope this actually does kick off.
> 
> Think if an RP isn't quite what we want, can we Collab on a massive novel~?


Sorry, we are full. In fact, I think we might have too many, to be honest. But, we'll see.

4-6 people for this sort of RP sounds about right.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Jul 20, 2017)

Damn. Well, I'll keep a watch on this regardless.


----------

